# Key fob battery change



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Guys I know this seems daft but I cant figure out how to get into my key to change the battery car has just come up with a warning on dashboard?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Remove the alu part pressing two black plastic buttons.
Facing the buttons to unlock the car, there is a tab or I don't know how to explain, pulling it a bit and remove plastic piece where you can see small numbers..
Sorry but it's too difficult explain well this thing!!
After how many months did you receive the alarm?


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Legendary sir that worked thanks for your help! Ive had the mk3 since April 2015 car was originally registered October 2014 (its an ex demonstrator) so from registration its been over one year. I have a spare key as well which I haven't used is it best to swap and rotate using them?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good I'm relieved.. I've asked you because my car has one year next month and I have the alarm when the key is to the left side of the seat so I think my battery is almost gone too.
Normally I tend to use only one key until near its end then I use the other and when its done, I replaced both batteries..remember that some configurations of your car are stored in each key so to copy these settings, you should open the car with the old key and close it with the new one..


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Good I'm relieved.. I've asked you because my car has one year next month and I have the alarm when the key is to the left side of the seat so I think my battery is almost gone too.
> Normally I tend to use only one key until near its end then I use the other and when its done, I replaced both batteries..remember that some configurations of your car are stored in each key so to copy these settings, you should open the car with the old key and close it with the new one..


Ahh I didnt know that will do this later!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That's what the manual says..but I didn't try yet and I don't really know what these settings are..
I presume over the electric seat, the settings for door unlock, light sensor sensibility, lane assist and others in the car menu


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

GroundZeroUK said:


> Guys I know this seems daft but I cant figure out how to get into my key to change the battery car has just come up with a warning on dashboard?


That seems quick to be a dead battery.

My current TT is close on 4 years old and key is still good (although maybe cursed now I've typed this)

Most keys I've had last 4-5 years before I need to replace batts


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

The key communicates with the car wirelessly for the entire duration the ignition is on. My wife has the 'intelligent' key on her A1 and it's generally a year between changes, but it will vary slightly depending on use.

You can easily pick up a pack of 5 batteries for less than £5, so it's not much for the added inconvenience of having to dig through receipts and mars bar wrappers for your key when you've had a long day at work


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

And I recall that before cars went keyless start, they were re-charged by the car when in the ignition (I think), so had several cars where there was never any need to renew the battery.


----------

